# transformer un imac g3 en téléviseur



## elza85 (9 Janvier 2012)

bonjour moi c'est elsa ! 

j'ai voué une admiration pour le Mac g3 couleur raisin durant l'enfance et maintenant étant salarié mon rêve peut se réaliser.

je ne trouve aucun mac raisin sur le net qui soit en bonne état. 

Je me résoud donc à en acheter un pour simple décoration sauf si vous pouvez m'aider. 

ma question est donc la suivante ? peut-on transformer un écran de mac g3 en téléviseur. ( sachant que j'ai un téléviseur de 15 pouces)

si cela est possible vous réaliseriez mon rêve de gosse :love:

merci a ceux qui vont s'attarder a ma question !


----------



## jrnmac (9 Janvier 2012)

salut , j'adore les bidouilles et comme toi j'adore comme bcp ici certainement les mac parce qu'ils sont "bo" tout simplement.

concernant ton projet de réalisation je pense qu'il est tout à fait réalisable, 

tout dabord je suis étonné que tu n'arrives pas à trouver un G3 fonctionnelle sur le marché de l'occaz, je pense qu'il est tout à fait possible d'en trouver un sur les sites d'occaz ou sur ce site dailleur.

deuxièment , une fois cette formalité accomplie ( bien qu'elle puisse n'être pas  des moindres selon les circonstances, je te l'accorde), il faut à mon avis booster matériellement ton G3 au max, pour l'anedocte, je fais la même chose sur un G4 MDD , c'est sur ce n'est pas la même chose mais le process est pareil.

par exemple max de ram et disque dur correcte . Ensuite tu mets la dernière version d'un mac os X qui puisse être accepter , déja un 10.2 ou 10.3 devrait faire l'affaire. 

Enfin trouver une clef TV TNT usb par ex si ton projet et de recevoir la TNT par exemple.

Tu peux si tu trouve le matos , faire avec mac os 9 ou classic trouver une clef TNT compatible avec cet os. Si cette option est faisable cela pourraît être avantageux, car mac os 9 est bcp plus léger, normal. Mais comme l'os et le matos seront vieux peut être trop rare ou la clef ou la carte TV recherché inexistante, à voir...

Voilà comment je ferais pour tenter l'expérience. j'ai un G3 gris , tu sais ces gros boitier Power Mac G3 je crois que cela s'appelait , faut que je vérifie , et je suis prêt lorsque j'aurais un peu de temps , à tester l'opération. Cela sera moins jolie mais dans la même veine grosso modo.

Sans vouloir t'offenser, il semble que tu ne sois pas tout à fait familiarisé avec le monde du hacking hardware ou software, mais si cela ne te fait point peur et que tu veuilles à tout prix le réaliser, moi à ta place  quelle que soit le modèle utilisé et ses caractéristiques techniques je l'overclockerais . 
mais il est vrai que cet aspect m'est très personnel et un peu obsessionnel :-D ; quoi qu'il en soit puisque tu sembles n'avoir pas encore acquéris le matériel , tu devrais prendre le plus puissant dans sa gamme. 
Ce projet semble réalisable , encore faut il s'en donner les moyens. C'est une aventure, surtout pour un novice. 

En effet, lire de la vidéo , stream , divx ( mpg4) , ou flux tnt ( proche du mp4 en faite) , sera gourmand pour le processeurs et la carte vidéo probablement; donc trouver La bonne machine.

Une question qu'il faudrait poser sur ce forum c'est : est ce qu'un imac G3 overclocké ou non, peut lire des divx correctement , il y  a t'il un retour d'expérience pour une clef tv tnt ( le réseau analogique n'existe plus depuis peu n'est ce pas) sur ce genre de machine. 

Si tu aimes vraiment la forme des imac ( que j'adore aussi sont trop beaux c vrai)  et que l'imac G3 n'est pas assez puissant ( supposition ) ( après retour d'infos et d'expériences de mac users) , aimerais tu le faire sur un imac G4 ? Plus puissant, même forme ( pour la couleur je suis pas sur par contre). 
Salutations


----------



## Invité (9 Janvier 2012)

jrnmac a dit:


> Une question qu'il faudrait poser sur ce forum c'est : est ce qu'un imac G3 overclocké ou non, peut lire des divx correctement



Pour ça, je peux te le dire :
Ca craint ! (iMac G3@600MHz et 768Mo de Ram)

Il est toujours aussi beau, mais il faut rester sur une utilisation bureautique


----------



## jrnmac (9 Janvier 2012)

Voilà qui répond clairement à la question de le puissance du processeur.

sous quelle version de mac os X Invité stp ?

En faite ça me revient maintenant  mais il y un linux multimedia qui fonctionne en live CD  ( c'est à dire pas besoin de l'installer), qui s'appel GeexBox et qui permet d'utiliser plus efficacement ton imac pour ce genre d'utilisation

ça devrait fonctionner car j'ai souvent utilisé ce geexbox avec des fréquences modestes sur pc et mac : environ 500 à 700 mhz sur intel et PPC pour une utilisation "home cinéma" . 

Il y a une pléthore de pilotes permettant de faire moult chose ( télécommande infrarouge, carte TV, TNT , réseau, wifi etc), et il est fait pour , il y a aussi d'autres OS multimedia linux optimisé pour ce genre d'utilisation.

Il faut juste Download l'iso en PPC, ça prend à peine 200 mo , graver l'image et zou....


----------



## Invité (9 Janvier 2012)

Ah oui, j'ai zappé l'Os ! 
Donc 9.2.2 ou 10.3 ou 10.4.

Bonne chance pour la manip vu le proc et surtout la carte graphique


----------



## CBi (10 Janvier 2012)

Probablement, ça va coincer car les adaptateurs TV USB ont besoin de la vitesse de l'USB2 pour fonctionner, sans même parler de la puissance de processeur nécessaire pour décoder la vidéo.  Il y a une solution USB1 (que j'utilise sur mon iMac G3) = un convertisseur vidéo qui date de la même époque que l'iMac G3, appelé Hauppage MyTV, mais c'est je pense quasi introuvable.  Le mieux est sans doute d'acheter un Mac G3 hors d'usage et de mettre une TV (ou un Mac mini) dedans.


----------



## jrnmac (21 Janvier 2012)

pas de niouze du projet ?


----------



## CBi (21 Janvier 2012)

Plus d'informations sur le MyTV.

A noter: j'ai toujours eu beaucoup d'estime pour la société Hauppage car les pilotes pour ce hardware créés pour Mac OS 8.5.1 ont été mis à jour jusque pour Mac OS 10.3~10.4. 

En ces temps de vente forcée de Lion pour faire marcher des logiciels "gratuits" qui fonctionnent pourtant sur SL, c'est à méditer...


----------

